# Did I mess up?



## kid (May 11, 2005)

So heres the deal My college offers Som Woo Kwan Karate as a phy-ed credit.  Well today was our last day, and we were being tested.  The instructor calls me up to perform Tekko Sam Dan, Its very similar to Gi cho hyung Sam Boo, differences are in turns and instead of Hu Gul Jaseh Its a back stance with more weight on front foot which is flat on ground farther ahead.  And down the middleinstead of wheng jin kun kyuk  its a front punck to the middle in front stance.  Any ways I am standing in Chun bee and I bust out Gi Cho Hyung Sam Boo.  My TSD instructor would be proud.  I felt like an a**.  It my have been the wrong form but it looked damn good I'm betting.




Kid


----------



## The Kai (May 11, 2005)

What is Som Woo Kwan Karate seems to be a mix of japanese word with chinese.  The forms are Korean
Besides that you sre speaking greek to me


----------



## kid (May 11, 2005)

my bad its Song Moo Kwan karate.  guess i always heard it wrong.


kid


----------



## Makalakumu (May 11, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> So heres the deal My college offers Som Woo Kwan Karate as a phy-ed credit. Well today was our last day, and we were being tested. The instructor calls me up to perform Tekko Sam Dan, Its very similar to Gi cho hyung Sam Boo, differences are in turns and instead of Hu Gul Jaseh Its a back stance with more weight on front foot which is flat on ground farther ahead. And down the middleinstead of wheng jin kun kyuk its a front punck to the middle in front stance. Any ways I am standing in Chun bee and I bust out Gi Cho Hyung Sam Boo. My TSD instructor would be proud. I felt like an a**. It my have been the wrong form but it looked damn good I'm betting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't ever advocate against cross training, but...  This is a perfect example of what can happen when someone starts to early.  My advice is to pick one art and learn it well.  Then blend other types of knowledge and thinking into that framework.  If you crosstrain two arts at the same time, you are bound to mess both up.  I wouldn't recommend trying another art until you hit red belt...at least!

upnorthkyosa


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2005)

It can be east to switch from one form to another with a similar movement! I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Andy Cap (May 11, 2005)

As an instructor I always tell me students to perform their forms with confidence and conviction.  If they are to make a mistake, I want it to be their mistake and done properly. If you were performing the incorrect movements, but properly, I would ot get too heated up over it.  I would ask you if you feel you did everything right in the form, and if you did not figure it out, I would ask you to repeat and see what happened and then correct you if necessary.  Either way, it is an honest mistake and would not warrant anyone getting angry over it.


----------



## Pale Rider (May 29, 2005)

I have to agree with UpNorthKyoSa - first learn one style.  Get it down to the point where you have at least a Red Belt (2nd or 1st Gup) and then start another style. It makes no sense to try to train in multiple styles too early, for how can you build a foundation in one style when you are trying to build another one at the same time?


----------

